# Toughest Looking Fighter



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

When i was watching Pride 34 i was thinking to myself, does anyone in MMA look like they can whoop as much ass as Jeff Monson. I know he isnt the best fighter but he just looks like he could kill a man. who do you guys think the toughest looking fighter in MMA is?


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Keith Jardine looks like one mean muthafu#ka!


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Wanderlei Silva..








James Thompson








Quinton Jackson








Evangelista "Cyborg" Santos
























Charles "Krazy Horse" Bennett








Ryo Chonan








Ricardo Arona








Phil Baroni


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

Lidell has that gut that makes him look odd. My picks are Rampage and Sherk. Sherk looks like a beast compared to normal 155's.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

yea i like alot of them. I think chuck looks pretty bad ass tho.. like a biker. and jardine looks like he might come straight out of hell.

i think nick diaz looks like a crazy mexican banger who wouldnt be afraid to take on anyone haha


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Assuerio Silva

UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship®


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

haha dude cyborg is a beast


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

no offense to Krazy horse but he dont look mean he looks more like a crackhead with the goofy smile.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

haha alright.. well what about Tank


----------



## awake (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## brave_turtle (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks like Ken trying a bit too hard


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

brave_turtle said:


> Looks like Ken trying a bit too hard


watch out or Kens sideburns might lay a whoopin on you


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

I agree with all the pics showed from cyborg to wandi to rampage... but to say phil baroni is a guy who looks tough... hahahahahahaha dont make me piss my pants... phil is the most unthreating personal (visually) next to carrot top.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Ken looks like he is trying to tickle me. But Jeff Monson and Cyborg look pretty rough.


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

Wanderlei!!


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

When i first read this thread i thought of Cyborg.... And Aleks Emelianenko cause of his tats.. he looks like a bad man


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

*Bob Sapp*


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

ahaah yea Bob Sap is very scary looking


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

looks-wise, if he enters MMA as planned, Kimbo Slice takes my vote (he sucks though):










I wouldn't mess with the guy by looks alone. He gives me nightmares.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

The Nog bro's, the other night during 69 Big Nog looked pretty intimidating


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

buo said:


> looks-wise, if he enters MMA as planned, Kimbo Slice takes my vote (he sucks though):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u heard he gonna enter MMA?? WHEN and wut Org???


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

Wanderlei Silva for sure. Seen the fight where he stares out some dude, and he looks as if he's gonna cry. LOL


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

liveson777 said:


> u heard he gonna enter MMA?? WHEN and wut Org???



got this from Wikipedia:


> Slice will make his sanctioned MMA debut against former world champion boxer Ray Mercer at Cage Fury Fighting Championship 5, to be held in Atlantic City, New Jersey on June 16, 2007.Slice talks about his upcoming debut in an interview with *touchgloves.com.* The match is a three-round exhibition utilizing all professional rules of mixed martial arts combat.
> 
> Slice will be featured on The Iron Ring, a new television series airing on BET which features mixed martial arts prospects. Slice will be a part of the selection process for the participants.


Main source:
Kimbo Slice Interview with touchgloves.com (Boxing & MMA News Updates Rumors Interviews)


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

buo said:


> got this from Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> Main source:
> Kimbo Slice Interview with touchgloves.com (Boxing & MMA News Updates Rumors Interviews)


thnx for the info


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> When i was watching Pride 34 i was thinking to myself, does anyone in MMA look like they can whoop as much ass as Jeff Monson. I know he isnt the best fighter but he just looks like he could kill a man. who do you guys think the toughest looking fighter in MMA is?


Wanderlei Silva defines a fighter (ugly as ****, mean staredowns, knockout power, full of intensity)


----------



## creed3900 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Arlovski or Thompson*

I'm gonna have to go with The Pitbull, Andre Arlovski, or James Thompson, based on physical size and the ring dominance they seem to have when in the squared circle or octagon...........


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

No one has said Babalu? He looks like a mean mofo.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

he looks like the devil in that pic....and in the pic when he does that...


----------



## The_Face (Sep 2, 2006)

Renato Sobral definaltly looks like a B.A.M.F (Bad A$$ Mother F**ker)


----------



## LandoLovesMMA (Apr 12, 2007)

I Think Mirko "Cro Cop looks more intimidating because he looks so f-ing confident and mean, but not in a cocky way...It is almost scary...I think jackson is kinda too much i like the silent but deadly type, and i aint talking about farts lol...does anyone agree?


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

yea mirko looks like hes about to kick ur ****in ass and he doesnt give a **** about it haha. and that is intimidatiing for sure. 

i think mark hunt looks intimidating too. he looks like someone that dog the bounty hunter would go after with his mace gun haha.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

1) fedor...cuz if u knew who he was and his 'i dont care' look in his eye..id piss myself
2) mirko...****ing terminator 5/6/7/and 8...pure killer
3) looks alone...jardine



think about how unintimidating barnett/corture/nog(either of them)/vera would look in a bar...yea theyd be big...but none of them would look scary with a polo on.


----------

